# flounder lights cfl compact floerescent



## eat123 (Jul 28, 2008)

How well Do you guys think the new cfl lights would work ? there is a 90w cfl that only draws 30 watts. but how well 

would theypenetrate the water ?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a 200W CFL for $75. All the higher watt bulbs say "use in dry location only" and that you can't seal them in an enclosure. Not sure how you could set them up.

http://www.e3living.com/200-watt-high-wattage-cfl-600-watt-replacement


----------

